

Redrawing the Route to Online Privacy  - gnubardt
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/technology/internet/28unbox.html?hpw

======
gnubardt
Seems like it might be hard to avoid the vista security warning problem, where
alerts bother users and they just click through them.

